# GOT MY DATES !!!



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Clinic just called and i now have my def dates !! yeah really happy, 

Got a new ticker so 22 days before 1st injection, I stop pill on 26th Aug, Baseline scan and start stimms 30th Aug, 
Scan 6th Sept 
Scan 8th Sept 
Egg collection W/C 11th Sept, 


       

Think i may have one or 2 cycle buddies  

Thanks for bearing with me girls when i kept ranting on about waiting and being on this darn pill !! 
sara xxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Yayyyyy fab news Sara,

Only me to go now lol  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Aww thats great news Hunny 

I'm sure the time will fly!

Lots of luck
Nicky x x x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks huns ~ i am excited but a little annoyed as i can't have a break from pill till 26th will need to get another packet  i am going to bleed for england when they let me stop,

Your both be next 

Thanks alot 

Oh we will all have summer babies


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

WELL DONE HONEY!!!!!!!
I can feel the excitment just wot i was like last week wen i found out!
Eggcellent news sara! You are rite u have a few cycle buddies dont u hun count me in 
We will eachother sane together hun
love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Really pleased for you hun!!   Hoping the time goes as quick as possible.

xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks girls !! ~ i know i stil have 3 weeks but am viewing that as time to do everything before i am pregnant      

I am carrying on eatting well and will start my extra milk and protien as off next week, 

Just a quick tip make sure you drink a at least 2 lts of water a day at the moment so your body is use to it i do but plan on upping it when i take the drugs, this will help lower the chances of OHSS, 

I am still very excited!! 

Sara xxxx

thx kelly very excited about being buddies !


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello chick!

ah - thought i'd come looking to see if i could get a sense of how things were progressing for you...so i have hijacked the egg share thread in search of you and through my investigative and detective skills i have now uncovered some vital evidence! so now i see! Dates! BRILLIANT!!

Dead chuffed that you have these - they make SUCH a difference! You feel you know roughly where you are.

I've sent you a personal message but you don't seem to have got it so i'm going to try and resend if i can.

Great to 'see' you...

catch up with you through pm too...

xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thank you sweetheart ~ your a star hunting me down have PM you !!  

Love & hugs 
Xxx Sara xxX


----------

